# Systemwechsel von HDD zu SSD



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2012)

hey leute,


habe hier gerade neben mir die Samsung 830 in der  256 GB ausführung neben mir liegen und möchte sie am Wochenende einbauen.

Natürlich Windoof drauf.. is ja klar 
Die SSD soll dann als Hauptspeichermedium agieren und meine aktuelle HDD als Datengrab.


Nur möchte ich möglichst keine Daten und Einstellungen (Browser, TS Favoriten und so zeugs) verlieren, wie stell ich das am besten an? 

Ich würde jetzt spontan alle Daten auf eine externe Platte schieben, SSD einbauen, Windoof drauf, alte HDD platt und wieder von der externen auf die SSD.
Geht das so einfach oder muss ich da was beachten? 

Wird meine erste SSD.. muss ich im Bios was beachten? Ich werd mir noch die Tut's und How To's hier durchlesen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2012)

Kannst die ganze Platte auch auf die SSD Klonen, zb damit : http://www.amazon.de/Paragon-Festpl..._1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1340733335&sr=1-1 damit verlierst du weniger Zeit/Nerven.
Aber eine Neuinstallation ist vorzuziehen, und speichere doch alles was du benötigst auf der externen (Browserlesezeichen, Passwörter usw...).
Im Bios ist eigentlich nur eines was du ändern kannst, auf AHCI stellen, sonst ist eine SSD wie eine HDD zu benutzen (aber nicht Defragmentieren!).


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Juni 2012)

Bitte nicht die HDD Klonen! Hatte damit nur Abstürze und es hat doppelt so lang zum booten gebraucht.
Im Bios musst du nur beachten, das der SATA Controller im AHCI-Modus läuft, sollte aber eig. schon so sein.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch mal eine HDD auf eine SSD geklont, ich habe aber nie Abstürze oder sonstige Fehler gehabt.
Du musst was falsch gemacht haben oder eine Beta-Software einer Gratis Version benutzt haben, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2012)

hmm okay. also extra noch was kaufen dazu will ich nicht, da nehm ich mir lieber die zeit und machs von hand.
ist ja nur copy+paste


----------



## hbf878 (27. Juni 2012)

also einfach dateien rüberkopieren wird nicht funktionieren...


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Juni 2012)

du held, mit diesem post kann ich recht wenig anfangen...

ein paar worte mehr schaden deinen fingern auch nicht


----------



## stevie4one (27. Juni 2012)

Hab mein Windows auch geclont - alles kein Problem. Gemacht mit Paragon Festplattenmanager 2011 kompakt. Gab es als Zugabe bei einer ComputerBild 

Welche Version der Samsung SSD hast du den gekauft? Es gibt auch die Desktop-Variante, da bekommt der Käufer die Vollversion Norton Ghost zum Clonen dazu.

Offtopic: ganz schön rauer Ton ...


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Juni 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Welche Version der Samsung SSD hast du den gekauft? Es gibt auch die Desktop-Variante, da bekommt der Käufer die Vollversion Norton Ghost zum Clonen dazu.



Auf der SSD selber steht nichts von einer Version, aber im Handbuch ist aufgelistet was alles auf der CD ist, darunter auch Norton Ghost. Kann man das empfehlen?



stevie4one schrieb:


> Offtopic: ganz schön rauer Ton ...



tut mir leid, aber sowas bringt mich auf die Palme.. mehr als Spam ist das nicht, er hätte noch eine alternative zum kopieren schreiben können


----------



## stevie4one (27. Juni 2012)

Ich selbst habe wie geschrieben eine Alternativ-Software eingesetzt, allerdings sollte das Clonen auch mit Norton Ghost problemlos möglich sein. Mach am besten vorher ein vollstandiges Back-Up. Bei Paragon gab es zusätzlich eine Auswahlmöglichkeit das bestehende System direkt auf eine SSD zu clonen. Vielleicht bietet Norton diese Möglichkeit auch an?

Vorgang bei mir - soweit ich mich erinnern kann ...

Vorher: Sicherheitshalber ein vollständiges Back-Up des Systems sowie Kopien der wichtigsten Dateien auf eine externe Festplatte

1. SSD zusätzlich installieren
2. Windows von HDD booten (mit eingebauter SSD) 
3. Unter Windows das Samsung Magician Tool installieren, aktuellste Version auf der Homepage
4. Mit dem Tool die Firmware aktualisieren, falls erfoderlich
5. Mit der Datenträgerverwaltung die SSD formatieren (eine Partition)
6. Windows clonen (von HDD auf SSD)
6. Rechner runterfahren, im Bios auf AHCI umstellen und Bootreihenfolge ändern bzw. SSD an SATA-Anschluss 1 und HDD an SATA-Anschluss 2
7. Neustart von SSD, die HDD (da Windows nun von SSD) formatieren und als Datengrab nutzen
8. Samsung Magician starten und die Optimierung durchführen
9. Neuesten Intel SATA-Treiber installieren (nur bei Intel-Systemen) - mit dem Treiber ist meine SSD schneller (im Vergleich zum Windows-Treiber)
10. Hoffentlich freuen, dass alles läuft


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Juni 2012)

danke, werds dann mal so machen  
sollte ja nicht so schwer sein der umzug


----------

